# The next big thing!



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

Epic battles! Tell me that don't look fun! haha


----------



## joeandthetomcats (Sep 21, 2012)

That looks like fun!


----------



## saugmon (Jun 14, 2006)

It would suck if a huge bass hit that rig and took everything under.That's 1 pricey rig.

I read years ago that people would use radio controlled boats to set their catfish rigs in shallow water.They'd wait in deep water,snap the line off once it got to the shallow water,and wait til darkness for the monster cats to hit.


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

Yeah, I wasn't really serious, just having fun. That video cracked me up. There's also a few out there of guys using RC helos. Half the fun is waiting for something to pull the thing underwater! lol...


----------

